# Entry Door Discoloration



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I used to have white frames surrounding the entry door windows. Now they are yellow. (In fact, they yellowed the first year I bought the trailer new)
Anyone else notice this?

Have you been able to make them white again?

I tried a MR CLEAN MAGIC ERASER today, and it didn't help much. I guess I could paint them...but it just doesn't seem like something I want to do.

Any other ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is UV damage. There are two ways to fix it.

Paint or replace the trim.

Maybe its time for a new trailer?


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Jolly!!!

Go ahead, get a new camper to compliment the still-new truck. Maybe a small fiver? or a 27RSDS or 28RSDS?

I saw your comment in the '06 model thread, can you feel the force of the TT drawing you near?

I haven't had the discoloration yet, however I have noticed on boats and other RV's that the plastics do this regularly. I don't think there is really in preventive measure to guard against it or a solution to it once it happens. At least a solution other than Andy's, which is replacement. I figure if you paint it, the paint is going to chip or peel off and that may look worse than the discoloration.

Have fun camping Jolly!!

Jason


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I used to have white frames surrounding the entry door windows. Now they are yellow. (In fact, they yellowed the first year I bought the trailer new)
> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Have you been able to make them white again?
> ...


You can re-paint them with Krylon Fusion for plastic. I have done this on lots of plastic items on the camper and at home. Works great. Available from any hardware store or Wally world.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys are right. Wife already made a comment on getting a new OUTBACK. Can't wait for some good pics of the 2006 models online.

I like those Sydney's...wish they came in a smaller package! I don't really need all that room!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I got you beat Jolly! I have a window with two different types of molding. Both the same style and everything, but apparently from different lots. The two moldings are discoloring at different rates. I fixed the problem by adjusting my lawn chair so I wasn't looking at it and then got a beer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I fixed the problem by adjusting my lawn chair so I wasn't looking at it and then got a beer. biggrin.gif


I like that repair method myself.























Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is the best repair method I have ever heard of.









Mine are starting to discolour as well









I guess I will just have another beer and turn 180.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I Love simple solutions


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

OK you guys,

I've been on-sight watching, learning and enjoying you all for some time now.

I actually have been reading this sight months before I joined. I started last Sept or Oct when we began looking at the Outback as a replacement to our 1999 21' Starcraft TT.

I just never felt moved to join in until tonight when I replied to a problem someone had with a leaking shower and now this posting.

Actually I'm not replying to the post as much as to vdub's reply.

vdub, you really made me think (after I got through laughing).

Have you all thought about how we all may be â€œjust a little nutsâ€. I mean really, some of the things that we worry about are sometimes just a little fanatical aren't they?

Weâ€™ll start with this posting about yellow trim and move to black streaks on the side, dirty roofs, rust on the frames and my favorite, replacing the screws on the heater vent plate because they were getting discolored (by the way thanks for the tip. It was the first mod I made when I got the trailer).

I think you guys are all great and I hope none of you take this wrong. I just thought it was a good chance for us to all step back and remember why we got these albatrosses. Wasnâ€™t it something about relaxing?

For what itâ€™s worth, I have been using Protect All from the time we got our popup through the 21 footer and the first thing I did (after replacing the screws on the heater vent cover) was put the first of my traditional two annual applications of Protect All on the 25Rss. I agree with CamperAndy. Itâ€™s probably UV damage. Something I have never experienced with the Protect All, and no I donâ€™t work for them nor do I hold any of their stockâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. hummmmmmmmmmm may not be a bad idea


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and well put. I think we all have a little screw loose, but then again, we did invest a good deal of money in our Outbacks.

Tim


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

UV rays are correct. It hasn't happened to mine yet, but the dog door on my garage has done the same thing. Not that they are related, but I was told this happens to plastic.



hatcityhosehauler said:


> Welcome aboard, and well put. I think we all have a little screw loose, but then again, we did invest a good deal of money in our Outbacks.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]41281[/snapback]​


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Diddo Tim's remark.









Well put.







Welcome to outbackers.com and I hope you can chime in more often.









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I resemble that remark







The little things just give us more to chat about









Welcome

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My Sisters's one year old 26RS has the same affliction. It's turned almost sunshine yellow compared the the white sides and door of the trailer. I like the turn the chair / beverage fix for this


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

1. Never 'dis the moderators post.








2. This site was made by, moderated by, used by, and supported by fanatics.
3. Welcome to OUTBACKERS.









PS...My window frames are still yellow. So is the entire compartment door on the outside sofa slide. (not the frame...the entire door)


----------



## chuone (Jun 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I used to have white frames surrounding the entry door windows. Now they are yellow. (In fact, they yellowed the first year I bought the trailer new)
> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Have you been able to make them white again?
> ...


Have not seen an OutBack that some of the plastics did'nt yellow yet....mostly the door and vent hood exhaust trim.... use Simple Green cleaner...white again! for now


----------

